# Draw odds for cougar?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find the draw odds for cougars? I looked on Monster Muleys and on Hunters Trailhead and they don't have cougar as an option. 

Thanks


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

If you look at the utah DWR website under the Cougar section you will find a link to last years odds.


----------

